# Smoked Headlights?



## PJPrunesti (Dec 28, 2007)

I have ran a search on here twice to make sure that i didnt miss it at the first glance but still couldnt find it, so here it goes. I was a member at NissanClub and now its been shut down and i dont know if the domain is going to be renewed or not, and it was posted there and not here on this site. Does anyone know how to black out the tail lights on an 03 altima? I know you have to remove them and bake them but i would like some more details (i.e. temp and time) or if anyone can share their personal experience that would really help me out thanks...


----------



## ankitp (Dec 24, 2007)

I dont think you can bake the rear taillights. You probably have to use a dremel.


----------



## Griffin (Nov 20, 2004)

Let me know hoiw it goes. I want to blackout the tails on my Altima.


----------

